# My first Sig....



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)

Was in the market for a good 9 mm.....since I belong to S&W I can shoot their perf center 9 when I go so I decided on the P226 X-Five....hopefully I'll be able to pick it up tomorrow....


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great pick of a Sig, and was it the 226 X- Five Open ... 

:watching:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicely played....enjoy your new addition.

RCG


----------



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)

sig225 said:


> Great pick of a Sig, and was it the 226 X- Five Open ...
> 
> :watching:


No...it was just the "base" X-Five....


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very smooth shooting Sig, as I'm sure you will agree ..... :smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you by chance compare the S&W PC952-2 to the Sig 226 X-Five?


----------



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)

SigZagger said:


> Did you by chance compare the S&W PC952-2 to the Sig 226 X-Five?


They have a PC 9mm at the S&W shooting center that I have shot.....it's a very good gun but I like the Sig better.....the grip is bigger and I feel I have a better grasp of the gun....I've let some of the guys that work there shoot the Sig and everyone was very impressed....


----------



## MikePapa1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had a 226 since they first came to the US. They were making a big LE push and my Sheriff's dept bought as service pistols. When they bought, I bought and have been in love with Sigs ever since. 

You made a great choice, the 226 will give you years of pleasure.


----------

